# Don't use HDMI on VIP622 said Dish



## Tim McKeon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,
I bought a new LCD TV and upgraded to VIP622. Install went OK from Dish. When I got home I noticed the installers used the AV out instead of the HDMI. I bought an HDMI cable and life was good for a day or two. The sound would cut out sometimes and the whole signal cuts out completely now several times a day. 
If you wiggle the connector you can get the picture to come back. I thought it might be the cable so I swapped ends. The problem is still at the receiver. I called Dish and I am steaming mad because the tech said, “.. we are having issues with the HDMI connector and we recommend you use the AV connector until the problem is resolved.” He wouldn’t even acknowledge an obvious hardware problem on top of a known firmware problem. This is a brand new receiver! Dish lied to me by telling me they had the best picture quality, and was 100% digital. 

I spoke with Dish again yesterday. They agreed to the false advertising and said they’ll let me try another receiver at no cost. Any thoughts? Am I alone with this problem? I can’t believe Dish is telling me to go analog with this setup. 

Tim


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

There are only two kinds of 622s: the ones whose HDMI port has failed, and the ones whose HDMI ports are going to fail. Mine lasted about two months.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No your not alone. Lots of us have been in the same boat, just do a search on 622 and HDMI problems. Send it back get a replacement. Its a hardware issue but they'll tell you its a software issue.

Oh and welcome to DBSTalk.com! :welcome_s


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

When you say you are using the AV connector are you using the RCA connection? That would be very bad for the PQ. What you should be using is the Component connection. That still gives you a digital connection rather than analog and, on most TVs, will provide about the same picture quality as HDMI. You will have to use the RCA, or TOS link, for audio but don't use the yellow video connector.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> There are only two kinds of 622s: the ones whose HDMI port has failed, and the ones whose HDMI ports are going to fail. Mine lasted about two months.


Well, knock on wood but I've had mine since April and HDMI has been solid from day one.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Component is an analog connection but a good one still. It should be used as a short term stop gap fix until he gets a replacement 622.



ChuckA said:


> When you say you are using the AV connector are you using the RCA connection? That would be very bad for the PQ. What you should be using is the Component connection. That still gives you a digital connection rather than analog and, on most TVs, will provide about the same picture quality as HDMI. You will have to use the RCA, or TOS link, for audio but don't use the yellow video connector.


----------



## Tim McKeon (Oct 20, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> When you say you are using the AV connector are you using the RCA connection? That would be very bad for the PQ. What you should be using in the Component connection. That still gives you a digital connection rather than analog and, on most TVs, will provide about the same picture quality as HDMI. You will have to use the RCA, or TOS link, for audio but don't use the yellow video connector.


Yes, Dish installed the RCA. It was terrible. I thought the Component out was the R-G-B analog signals. I'll give it a try if the new HDMI dosen't work. If I notice a difference and the HDMI still dosen't work, I'm going to have Dish take everything back for a full refund and use Charters PVR. I'll also contact consumer groups and our attourney generals office for Dish's misrepresentation if I don't get satisfaction. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

I get my 622 on 10/28. I don't like HDMI the connector is bogus, to easy for it slip out. I do have a good set of component cabels for backup. John


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I mis-spoke on the Component being digital, not enough coffee yet this morning. What I was intending to say is that Component can carry HD like HDMI. It will give you a much better picture than the RCA video connection. Lots of folks run Component only. Some say their TV gets a better PQ on Component than on HDMI. I have both connected to my TV and can't really tell any difference between the two other than the audio over HDMI.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> There are only two kinds of 622s: the ones whose HDMI port has failed, and the ones whose HDMI ports are going to fail. Mine lasted about two months.


Not an accurate statement. Many users HDMI ports have worked since day one without a hitch. I've been using the HDMI port on mine since February without an issue.

Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of problems with the HDMI ports on some receivers, but to say ALL will fail is a gross overstatement.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

FWIW HDMI does not always give the best picture compared to component. For a link to a good discussion on this topic check out Nick's post at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67580

I'm one of the lucky one's that's used HDMI since June with no issues.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

Good info, Thnaks


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have 2 since the day they were release, and the HDMI ports work fine.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> Not an accurate statement. Many users HDMI ports have worked since day one without a hitch. I've been using the HDMI port on mine since February without an issue.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of problems with the HDMI ports on some receivers, but to say ALL will fail is a gross overstatement.


 I thought "day one" was in April, 6 months ago. I don't see how you can say they won't fail when they have only been out 6 months.


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

my hdmi has been working great for about 2 months, too. I would say that you are having a hardware defect, that should be covered under warranty.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow, there's a problem with HDMI? I have never, _ever _heard of this problem. </sarcasm> Thanks for doing a Search before your helpful and informative post, Tim McKeon.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

My HDMI works fine, since FEB intro of 622.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Well, knock on wood but I've had mine since April and HDMI has been solid from day one.


My install is tomorrow. My HDMI chord is waiting...we'll see what happens.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Had my install a couple of weeks ago. Installer looked at me quizzically when I asked about HDMI issues.....said he didn't have any with his installs and made the connection without thinking twice. Glad mine works 'cause the component connections to my TV are used up. BTW, it's kinda silly to hook up an HDTV with the composite connection....what the h*ll were they thinking. One more BTW, I don't see much of any difference between component and HDMI....I think the quality is very close and wouldn't mind either.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone compared the later revisions to the older ones? Have they changed the design on the HDMI internally?

My 622 is in a cabinet with a solid back, so ever time I have to get to the back of the unit, I am going to put stress on the HDMI when I turn the receiver. If they don't re-engineer this, it will probably always go bad on me.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

R_Childress said:


> My HDMI works fine, since FEB intro of 622.


Ditto!


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of problems with the HDMI ports on some receivers, but to say ALL will fail is a gross overstatement.


Yeah, but it was a lot funnier that way.  (Even funnier because as I wrote it I was taking bets with myself how long it'd take to get someone frothing in response to it.)

And it's accurate enough because no one knows when theirs will die, so there's no such thing as one that _won't_ die, just one that hasn't yet and maybe won't but it could at any time and you'll never know.

Frankly, I wish mine had died on day 1. By the time it did, I had too much programming recorded, and timers entered, to want to get a new one. Fortunately, my PQ is just about the same on component (once I remembered to duplicate the calibration I had done earlier on HDMI).


----------



## bkushner (Mar 17, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> There are only two kinds of 622s: the ones whose HDMI port has failed, and the ones whose HDMI ports are going to fail. Mine lasted about two months.


Mine has been working without issue since February?


----------



## Neilh (Nov 22, 2005)

Thats fine to return your 622, Ive done it twice so far, BUT to this point nobody has told me how to save your DVR recordings including Dish, they all are gone each time.Not good


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

You can't save them. Not even your list of timers.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Does the 622 come with an HDMI cable, or are we supposed to supply our own? 

-Chris


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> Does the 622 come with an HDMI cable, or are we supposed to supply our own?
> 
> -Chris


You need to supply it.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I've got two 622s, both using HDMI (one using the audio from it). So far, so good. Maybe I got lucky. One has been having the spontaneous loud fan/reboot problem, though -- and it's got plenty of space around it for circulation, which is strange.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

DanoP said:


> You need to supply it.


I have a 3-year-old Samsung DLP which has DVI instead of HDMI connections. Am I better off getting a straight HDMI cable and a DVI-HDMI converter, or one cable that also does the conversion? I may be running it through a KVM switch since I will now have 3 DVI/HDMI devices. At some point, I will be buying a new receiver with HDMI switching, but it might be awhile until I have two grand for a Denon 4306.

-Chris


----------

